# Cavern Kit & Tarantulas?



## raggamuffin415 (Dec 21, 2016)

So I'm always looking at new ways to build and improve upon my enclosures. For arboreals, I like to glue cork board pieces as backing and fill in gaps with either moss (if small) or expanding foam (painted and covered with cocoa fiber). Recently stumbled upon this cavern kit, and was intrigued to make some mounds, etc. Figured I could use it to fill gaps in cork board too. 

From what I've read, this product is used more for scorpions and lizards. Anyone have experience housing tarantulas with this stuff? What about when spraying and moisterizing enclosure, will the dirt soften and negatively impact t's? Will the structural strength be compromised by a little water?


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 21, 2016)

If I remember there is a YouTube video on the product (excavator clay) that said it becomes soft/malleable when it becomes wet again. I believe is on the ZooMed website.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vespers (Dec 22, 2016)

Excavator Clay is meant for desert animals and dry, arid conditions. It will revert back to a mud-like consistency when moistened.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Red Eunice (Dec 22, 2016)

raggamuffin415 said:


> Will the structural strength be compromised by a little water?


 Define "a little water".
 I've used the same kits, in scorpion enclosures, mixed 60/40 with sand. Bought locally for $20 per kit, couldn't locate just the clay. Works well, holds it shape even when I've overfilled the water dishes. Takes days to dry out again, slight PITA.
 The red clay, IMO, wouldn't serve well for filling gaps. When mixed with water only, dried completely, shrinks and might dislodge. May be of little concern if applied on a horizontal surface though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Dec 22, 2016)

I am using it for vertical backing on arboreal tank... didn't mix the excavator clay with anything, though I did throw some cocoa fiber on top (not pictured) for texture. I applied it pretty liberally around bark, so a little shrinkage hopefully won't affect it's appearance. Was also planning on making a little sloped mound in corner holding a cork round for hide.

When I say a little water, I mean light misting and overflowing water bowl. If the clay is moistened, will it be a health concern then to spider, aka can they get legs stuck in it or clay gets in mouth or lungs? I'm thinking of putting my female P. Subfusca  (HL) when she matures... she's about 4+" right now. I appreciate your help guys, hopefully I don't have to scrap this brand new exo terra project!


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Dec 22, 2016)

Here's an updated look... Gotta let it dry a few days still.


----------



## Red Eunice (Dec 23, 2016)

I must say that is a unique look. First one I've seen using clay as a filler. Nice job! Hopefully it will keep in place on the glass surface.
As far as a health hazard, once dried shouldn't be of concern. They are very clean creatures and during grooming will remove foreign particles.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 24, 2016)

I would recommend using it vertically instead of  GS. Honestly for Ts, you could go w/the entire wall in cork, using ZooMeds Cork tiles like the dart frog owners often do.

I talked to a ZooMed rep at a show, and it it's great for arid species. IMO, to make what one wants you have to buy more than you may think. At least that was the case when I viewed some nice, but small setups.

I'd use it for Ts, but if it gets wet (how wet I don't know) it may get mushy.

OR, instead of buying a product, you could make your own clay-like setups like @mygale has done. Check out his flickr page. He has some nice setups that he made w/out using a product. Not there is anything wrong with using a product mind you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 24, 2016)

Red Eunice said:


> I must say that is a unique look. First one I've seen using clay as a filler. Nice job! Hopefully it will keep in place on the glass surface.
> As far as a health hazard, once dried shouldn't be of concern. They are very clean creatures and during grooming will remove foreign particles.


The ZooMed rep told me it sticks to glass very well. I tried to remove it from their setups, and it seemed like it was on the glass quite tightly. W/that said, who knows how long it's been tested. Without that knowledge I'd be worried of a clay avalanche onto my pet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Dec 24, 2016)

viper69 said:


> The ZooMed rep told me it sticks to glass very well. I tried to remove it from their setups, and it seemed like it was on the glass quite tightly. W/that said, who knows how long it's been tested. Without that knowledge I'd be worried of a clay avalanche onto my pet.


Good to know, adhesion was my concern.
I just use cork, held in place with tye-wraps, in arboreal enclosures. Plain, light weight and works well.


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks for the info Chris! It seems to be sticking to the glass just fine, though I think I may have used a little too much water, so gotta wait a few days to get a better sense of strength. I find the cork tiles boring, plus takes fun out of designing. I normally do cork chunks with moss and/or expanding foam as filler for backdrop, but spotted this at lps, and employee showed me some bearded dragon setups they made with excavator clay that looked dope. I thought it'd last longer than it did, as you said, took a full 12 lbs bag to do this  (and I used hard foam underneath as base!). Here's another update pic. Still need to add substrate, leaf litter, and a few vinyl plants and vines to complete (gonna wait til clay dries first). Will post final pic eventually. Would love to be able to make clay myself, but wouldn't know what to use here in the Bay Area (any ideas dude?).

Merry Xmas yall!


----------



## viper69 (Dec 25, 2016)

Looks nice so far. One thing to consider is depth of sub. I'd advise, though not mandatory,  giving enough sub so that the T can make a back exit. Some like to have more than one opening, including Poki's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Dec 25, 2016)

So far it's just clay, I am still going to add several inches of sub for sure. The cork is planted into clay for stability, so she won't be able to dig a back entrance once it hardens unfortunately. None of my adult pokies really use their tube much from what I've noticed, but always put one just in case.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 25, 2016)

raggamuffin415 said:


> So far it's just clay, I am still going to add several inches of sub for sure. The cork is planted into clay for stability, so she won't be able to dig a back entrance once it hardens unfortunately. None of my adult pokies really use their tube much from what I've noticed, but always put one just in case.


Yeah we can never predict what they will find useful hah. What are they doing if they don't use your cork tubes?


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Dec 25, 2016)

Just hang out on glass or behind plants and tube, not in it lol.


----------



## Red Eunice (Dec 26, 2016)

raggamuffin415 said:


> I thought it'd last longer than it did, took a full 12 lbs bag to do this.
> 
> Yeah, 12 lbs sounds like a lot, until you mix and apply it. I'm glad I bought 2 kits for a pair of H. arizonensis enclosures, had just enough to do 'em.


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Dec 30, 2016)

And here is final product... some of clay is probably still drying, I'm pretty sure I used little too much water. Even had to clean a little mold that was starting to grow at base of wood and cork pieces. Either way I'm happy with result, only drawback is this tanks heavy as hell!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mitty (Jan 7, 2017)

raggamuffin415 said:


> And here is final product... some of clay is probably still drying, I'm pretty sure I used little too much water. Even had to clean a little mold that was starting to grow at base of wood and cork pieces. Either way I'm happy with result, only drawback is this tanks heavy as hell!


Just now checking back on this, sorry for the late post. This looks great! How's it holding up so far? Does it have any tenants?


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks! So far so good, the clay has dried and has not budged or shrunk from what I can tell. No tenant so far, probably gonna wait one more molt before putting her in. It'll either be my P. Subfusca HL or P. Rufilata females, or P. Metallica male (least likely ).


----------



## user 666 (Jan 27, 2017)

raggamuffin415 said:


> Here's an updated look... Gotta let it dry a few days still.


That's an interesting use of excavator clay. 

I have single pieces of cork bark glued to the back of small enclosures. They look fine now (most do - my first attempts look terrible), but now I can see how putting clay around the bark would make it look better. I could stick plastic leaves in the bark, too.


----------



## runCMD (Feb 2, 2017)

That looks great! I must say I was really sold on the Exo Terra enclosures when looking at them and I think you really did a great job decorating yours. Do you use the mesh top it comes with? I was thinking on replacing with an acrylic top or something.


----------



## socalqueen (Feb 4, 2017)

raggamuffin415 said:


> Thanks for the info Chris! It seems to be sticking to the glass just fine, though I think I may have used a little too much water, so gotta wait a few days to get a better sense of strength. I find the cork tiles boring, plus takes fun out of designing. I normally do cork chunks with moss and/or expanding foam as filler for backdrop, but spotted this at lps, and employee showed me some bearded dragon setups they made with excavator clay that looked dope. I thought it'd last longer than it did, as you said, took a full 12 lbs bag to do this  (and I used hard foam underneath as base!). Here's another update pic. Still need to add substrate, leaf litter, and a few vinyl plants and vines to complete (gonna wait til clay dries first). Will post final pic eventually. Would love to be able to make clay myself, but wouldn't know what to use here in the Bay Area (any ideas dude?).
> 
> Merry Xmas yall!


That is a rad enclosure.


----------



## socalqueen (Feb 4, 2017)

raggamuffin415 said:


> And here is final product... some of clay is probably still drying, I'm pretty sure I used little too much water. Even had to clean a little mold that was starting to grow at base of wood and cork pieces. Either way I'm happy with result, only drawback is this tanks heavy as hell!


I love this site, running into pics like these inspire me. Great job.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 12, 2017)

runCMD said:


> Do you use the mesh top it comes with? I was thinking on replacing with an acrylic top or something.


My versicolor's one still has the mesh but I did this with the one that I'm setting up for my P. irminia, I just ordered a pre cut piece of 3mm thick acrylic, drilled the air holes , cut out the mesh and used 2 part epoxy putty (or "Green Stuff" from Games Workshop) to hold it in place (I tried black silicone sealant but it looked horrible and felt like it would fall out), I'll probably do this with the other at some point.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## runCMD (Feb 12, 2017)

THanks for posting.  I'll probably do that on the nanos that I have coming next week.  On my medium I ended up creating just a straight acrylic replacement and gluing balsa wood on the top for a handle and latches to cover. Don't have anything in it at the moment just playing around.  Debating cutting out the crappy holes I drilled and putting in this white round vent:


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 12, 2017)

runCMD said:


> Debating cutting out the crappy holes I drilled and putting in this white round vent


I personally wouldn't bother, I know it's on the lid but T's like to use them as chew toys or just push them out and escape.


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Feb 12, 2017)

Glad u guys liked the enclosure! As long as you have the right supplies, it's not that hard to make nice looking tanks imo. Instead of the clay between the cork pieces, I've also used thick green moss and stuffed it down real well. Or expanding foam spray and then paint and cover it with cocoa fiber.

As far as the top, I always use the screens they come with. I know that it's not recommended but I've been doing it for years and never had problems with spiders getting hurt or biting through to escape. Those are both good options tho for doing acrylic tops, and very simple to use. Like the use of the green stuff too lol (I used to play 40k when I was a kid)!
Thanks for the positive feedback yall-

Reactions: Like 1


----------

